# Find SubString using DOS Command



## deepa.S (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for a DOS Command through which i can set a value of var as a string and then use substring function to get a part of tht string.
Can anyone help please

Thanks,
Deepa


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try some of the utilities here: http://short.stop.home.att.net/freesoft/batch1.htm


----------

